# 4K Monitor oder 144 Hz (beide mit G-Sync)



## sYnation (1. Februar 2017)

Guten Tag allerseits.

ich habe vor mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, da ich bis dato nur einen sehr alten 24 Zoller mit 60 Herz habe. Meine Frage ist nun ob es sinnvoll ist einen
4K Monitor mit nur 60Hz und G-Sync zu kaufen oder eher in Sachen Auflösung Abstriche zu machen und einen 2k Monitor mit 144Hz und G-Sync zu kaufen.
Ein großes Gewicht liegt auf der Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht einen 4K Monitor mit G-Sync zu kaufen. Also ob es in den niedrigen Hz Zahlen überhaupt relevant ist.

Ich habe eine Palit GTX 1080 gamerock premium. 

Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (1. Februar 2017)

Ich habe einen 1080p 144Hz Monitor, und ich muss sagen das ich bei meinen zukünftigen Monitoren niemals unter 144 Hz gehen werde, da ist es mir auch egal wenn der Monitor 4K hat.

Für mich ist die erhöhte Hz Rate wichtiger als die Auflösung, daher würde ich an deiner Stelle einen 1440p 144hz nehmen.

G-sync bei 144hz finde ich persönlich unnötig,


----------



## sYnation (1. Februar 2017)

Magst du vieleicht begründen, warum du G-sync bei 144Hz für unnötig hälst? Ab wann wäre es denn für dich von Relevanz? Oder allgemein G-sync ?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (1. Februar 2017)

G-Sync soll Tearing verhindern, daher man aber bei 144hz kaum Tearing hat, lohnt sich G-Sync in dem Bereich wesentlich weniger als im Bereich 60 hz


----------



## sethdiabolos (1. Februar 2017)

Ich bin die Tage auf einen Monitor mit 4K gewechselt. Es ist erstaunlich wieviel besser der Monitor ist als mein alter 1080p mit 60Hz. 144Hz ist bestimmt auch geil, aber ich nehme in Zukunft nichts mehr unter 4K. Dafür arbeite ich zuviel am Monitor und 1080p geht einfach nicht mehr, wenn man einmal mit 4K gearbeitet hat.


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2017)

@TE

Was willst du denn ausgeben?
Das begrenzt ja die Auswahl schonmal immens.


----------



## Darkseth (1. Februar 2017)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> G-Sync soll Tearing verhindern, daher man aber bei 144hz kaum Tearing hat, lohnt sich G-Sync in dem Bereich wesentlich weniger als im Bereich 60 hz


 Kann ich zumindest halb bestätigen. 144 Hz statt 60 Hz ist schon MEHR als die "halbe Miete", wenn es darum geht, Tearing zu entfernen. Aber wenn man genau drauf achtet, erkennt man dennoch noch kleine risse. Die sind aber deutlich schwächer als bei 60 Hz. Aber je nach Game hilft G-Sync schon etwas, bzw man erkennt es. 
Um es mal in Zahlen zu beschreiben. Wenn das Sichtbare Tearing mit G-Sync bei 0 ist, bei 60 Hz mit 10, dann sind 144 Hz gefühlt 2-3 je nach game. Vll auch mal 0-1, vll auch mal 4. Hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. 

Andererseits... Je nach specs kostet G-Sync kaum aufpreis. Wenn du auf 24" gehst bei 1440p Auflösung, kostet der günstigste 144+ Hz Monitor 380€. Ein Dell mit 165 Hz und G-Sync gibt's für 460€ (B-Ware schon 400-430), das würde ICH auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Wenn man 650€ für ne 1080 hat, hat man auch die 50€ mehr für G-Sync. 

Was 4k/60 vs. 1440p/144 angeht, musst DU das entscheiden. Lieber schärfer mit weniger Flimmern, oder schneller? Bei 4k wirst du aber definitiv keine 60 fps halten können auf Ultra, da musst du evtl etwas runter gehen. Auf 1440p solltest du bei nahezu ALLEN games mindestens auf 70-80 fps landen


----------



## sYnation (1. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe meine 1080 für 800 im September gekauft und mehr als 850 würde ich auch für einen Monitor eher ungern ausgeben. 
Aber das, was ihr alles ansprecht macht mir ja gerade Kopfzerbrechen. Ich weiss halt absolut nicht was für mich den höhren Stellenwert hat. Ob jetzt schärferes Bild oder weniger flimmern. Mir fehlt halt gänzlich die Referenz. Da ich auf dem Land wohne und es zum nächsten Elektrofachhandel über 1 Stunde Autofahrt sind nutze ich diese Möglichkeit eher selten. Die größe sollte ca 27" sein da bei schnelleren Spielen das Auge sonst nicht hinterher kommt, da meine Entfernung ca 30 cm zum Bildschirm beträgt.
Und das mit dem Aufpreis von G-sync ist auch so eine Sache. Denn normale 4K Monitore mit Freesync (was mir leider nichts bringt) bekomme ich ab ca 360€. Jedoch ein 4K Monitor mit G-sync kostet mich ab 900 aufwärts.


----------



## Darkseth (1. Februar 2017)

30 cm? Meinst du nicht vll 60 cm?

30 cm haben die meisten als entfernung zum Smartphone O.o Wenn ich 30cm nah rangeh an meinen 24" 1080p  Monitor bekomme ich fast Augenkrebs weil ich die einzelnen Pixel schon sehen kann und das nach paar Sekunden schon in den Augen brennt


----------



## sYnation (1. Februar 2017)

Ja ok 60cm passt eher  vieleicht aber ein bißchen weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2017)

Also mein Gsync Monitor läuft jetzt schon ne Weile ohne Gsync und habe nicht wirklich Probleme mit tearing.
Kommt halt auch immer auf den Monitor an, mit 60Hz würde ich zu Gsync raten.
Aber bei nem ordentlichen 144Hz Monitor ist das meist nicht nötig.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Februar 2017)

Für was wird denn der Monitor hauptsächlich gebraucht?
Wenn es um schnelle Shooter eht dann würde ich jederzeit 144Hz einer höheren auflösung vorziehen.
Bei gemächlicheren Games wie Strategiespielen, RPGs etc wären 4K dagegen vorzuziehen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (1. Februar 2017)

sYnation schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits.
> 
> ich habe vor mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, da ich bis dato nur einen sehr alten 24 Zoller mit 60 Herz habe. Meine Frage ist nun ob es sinnvoll ist einen
> 4K Monitor mit nur 60Hz und G-Sync zu kaufen oder eher in Sachen Auflösung Abstriche zu machen und einen 2k Monitor mit 144Hz und G-Sync zu kaufen.
> ...



Bin nach gut 15 Monaten 28" 4K/G-Sync wieder umgestiegen auf 27" WQHD/144hz/G-Sync,zum einen weil mir die 144hz gefehlt haben aber hauptsächlich weil mich die UI-Skalierung in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat.
Klingt jetzt bescheuert aber 4K Monitore mit 28" sind einfach zu klein,wenn dann 40".


----------



## Noctys (1. Februar 2017)

ja 4k lockt mich auch so sehr..aber ich kann auch nicht mehr ohne 144 Hz und warte daher noch auf einen 27-Inch, 144Hz, 4K, IPS Gaming Monitor!
Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit tearing.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2017)

Noctys schrieb:


> ja 4k lockt mich auch so sehr..aber ich kann auch nicht mehr ohne 144 Hz und warte daher noch auf einen 27-Inch, 144Hz, 4K, IPS Gaming Monitor.


The ROG Swift PG27UQ gaming monitor pushes 4K to 144Hz with quantum dots and HDR - Edge Up
Viel Spass beim sparen.


----------



## sYnation (2. Februar 2017)

Also der Monitor soll eigentlich vielseitig verwendet werden. Er wird zum Spielen von Egoshootern wie BF1 oder Battlefront; Simulationen wie Anno oder Actionspiele wie z.B. Doom aber auch Sportspiele wie Fifa. Ansonsten sehr viel für Filme oder Serien, aber auch Bildbearbeitung wie Photoshop.

Also im Grunde genommen für jegliche Art von Anwendungen außer Animation oder Videobearbeitung.


----------



## Stormado (2. Februar 2017)

Du musst in diesem Fall wirklich für dich entscheiden, was du möchtest. Da du auch Shooter spielst, würde sich ein 144Hz Monitor durchaus anbieten. Wenn du aber mit 60Hz gut klar kommst und dir das Tearing nicht so sehr auffällt oder es dir gänzlich egal ist, dann kannst du den 4K Monitor nehmen.

Ich selber komme mit 60Hz sehr gut klar und brauche im Moment nicht mehr. Ich würde entsprechend auf den 4K Monitor gehen. Aber wie gesagt, hier musst du entscheiden, was für dich besser ist.


----------



## Schleifer (2. Februar 2017)

Ich würd mich auch eher an den eigenen Gewohnheiten, als an theoretischen Problemen orientieren. Wenn Dich Tearing stört, solltest Du sicher beim Montor-Neukauf drauf achten. Wenn Dir sowas noch nie aufgefallen ist und das nur aus der Theorie kennst, braucht Dich sowas nicht zu stören. Wer keine 120/144Hz kennt, wird sie kaum vermissen. Ebenso 4K. Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Bei 50-60cm Augenabstand vom Monitor bringt hohe Auflösung schon ne Menge. Meines Erachtens wichtiger als reine Auflösung sind die Pixel per Inch (ppi) also die Zahl von Pixel pro Zoll. Ein kleiner Full HD Schirm kann genauso scharf hinsichtlich der Pixelanzahl sein, wie ein deutlich größerer 4K Schirm (ist jetzt ein arg extremes Beispiel, aber ich denke der Hintergedanke wird klar).
Beispiel: FHD @ 24 Zoll = 84 ppi
WQHD @ 24 Zoll = 122 ppi
WQHD @ 27 Zoll = 109 ppi
4K @ 27 Zoll = 163 ppi

guckst du: DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator

Demnach werden die Mehrpixel von FHD auf WQHD durch den größeren Schirm zu nem guten Teil wieder "zunichte" gemacht. Ob der Unterschied dann wirklich merkbar ist, kann ich dir mangels Praxiserfahrung aber nicht sagen. Ich würd aber mal behaupten, dass es ein WoW-Erlebnis wohl eher nicht werden wird was das angeht.

Ich persönlich bin eher auf dem Trip von Noctys und stehe (wenn's die Dinger denn dann endlich mal gibt) vor dem von JoM79 beschriebenen Problem. 
Und das obwohl mir Tearing ein Fremdwort ist und weder mit Full HD, noch mit 60Hz Probleme hab. Wenn Neuanschaffung, dann BÄM! und nicht bäm. mit Abstrichen


----------

